# Star Citizen: Ehefrau von Chris Roberts zieht sich zurück



## Batze (13. August 2016)

*Star Citizen: Ehefrau von Chris Roberts zieht sich zurück*

Nach wohl mehreren Anschuldigen im bereich Menschenführung und jetzt auch noch die Anschuldigung als Porno Darstellerin zieht sich die Ehefrau von Chris Roberts, Sandy Gardiner aus den aktuellem Medien in Bezug auf Star Citizen zurück.
Wohlgemerkt nur aus den Medien.

Starker Tobak was da so kommt. 
Also das mit der Führung des Personals liegt ja schon länger in der Luft, aber jetzt noch das mit den Pornos, uiui.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2016)

selbst wenn sie mal in 'nem porno mitgespielt haben sollte. na und?
wen hat das zu interessieren?


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2016)

... mal absolut überhaupt niemand.

Siehe z.B. die Sibel Kekili.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> selbst wenn sie mal in 'nem porno mitgespielt haben sollte. na und?
> wen hat das zu interessieren?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Kann jeder machen was er will, auch in Pornos mitspielen, keine Frage. Ob es in der Gesellschaft gut ankommt ist ja eine andere Frage.
Es gibt Leute die nach Deutschen Polizisten mit Steinen geworfen haben, aber solche Helden sind dann in der Politik ganz Groß geworden. Kann man alles so oder so sehen. Wieso sollte dann eine Sandi Gardiner nicht in einer Firma was zu sagen haben wenn sie nur in einem Porno mitgespielt haben sollte. Ob sie nun Menschenführung hat oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle, Hauptsache sie ist, öhm in diesem Fall Ehefrau des Cheffes.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2016)

njoa, sie wäre nicht die erste die Pornos nutzt um ihr Studium zu finanzieren


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2016)

Da sollte man, bzw Frau drüberstehen, finde ich.
Das sollte die Person für sich selber abhaken und selbstbewusst sagen:
So what?


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da sollte man, bzw Frau drüberstehen, finde ich.
> Das sollte die Person für sich selber abhaken und selbstbewusst sagen:
> So what?



Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn meine Cheffin eine ehemalige Porno Darstellerin wäre, na und, wenn sie mich gut behandelt und meine Kollegen und auch gut bezahlt und alles stimmt, mir doch egal was sie vorher gemacht hat.
Schlimmer wiegt doch seit langen die Vorwürfe das sie andere Menschen mit sagen wir mal anderer Hautfarbe/Nationalität usw. anders behandelt, also der Rassismus Vorwurf und allgemein der Vorwurf das sie Menschen unter sich als sagen wir mal schlecht behandelt, das wäre gar nicht zu verzeihen. Das wäre Fatal. Und das liegt schon länger im Raum. 
Rein Psychologisch aber nicht verwunderlich wenn das mit der Vergangenheit so stimmen sollte. Viele Menschen von sagen wir mal etwas anderer Schicht die dann nach oben kommen behandeln dann Menschen schlechter weil sie sich eben jetzt als was besseres dargestellt fühlen. Man fühlt sich eben als was besseres. Die meisten bekommen das gar nicht so mit.
Ob es auch bei Frau Gardiner  zutrifft kann ich natürlich nicht sagen und ob das alles so stimmt. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2016)

Wenn nicht immer alles so aufgebauscht würde...es handelt sich wohl um "St. Francis" (2007), ein mieser Horrorfilm mit einigen Softsex-Szenen...nix Porno...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn nicht immer alles so aufgebauscht würde...es handelt sich wohl um "St. Francis" (2007), ein mieser Horrorfilm mit einigen Softsex-Szenen...nix Porno...


Ich wollte schon nach Links fragen...


----------



## Batze (13. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn nicht immer alles so aufgebauscht würde...es handelt sich wohl um "St. Francis" (2007), ein mieser Horrorfilm mit einigen Softsex-Szenen...nix Porno...


Eventuell hat sie ja damit ihr Studium bezahlt um jetzt eventuell auf gewisse Menschen runter zu schauen. nein , weg damit, kann ja gar nicht stimmen, pfui, geht nicht.
Also lassen wir das mal.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2016)

kann mir jemand den sinn des threads erklären?
dir scheint es ja selbst egal zu sein.

der titel ist übrigens ziemlich clickbaity. warst du nicht jemand, der sich über so was immer echauffiert?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn nicht immer alles so aufgebauscht würde...es handelt sich wohl um "St. Francis" (2007), ein mieser Horrorfilm mit einigen Softsex-Szenen...nix Porno...


Gut konsumiert recherchiert. [emoji6] [emoji5] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut konsumiert recherchiert. [emoji6] [emoji5]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Jetzt müsste nur jemand mit ausgeprägtem Sinn für cineastischen Trash Zeit und Lust haben, dieses Machwerk einmal genau zu untersuchen.


----------

